# Japalura splendida



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Any dragon agama owners out there want to contribute with their experiences?

I got my second dragon agama (japalura splendida) yesterday, unfortunately the sex of it and of my current one weren't known, hard to find information on them, but I'm interested in this learning curve they'll provide me. They were both a bit aprehensive at first, the new one being the first to try to make friends, the occasional tail lick, a claw rested gently on the back of the other, that sort of thing. Then my current one, Binky, made a fairly forward move, leapt onto the back of the newbie, which didn't even make it jump; no sexual activity took place but they both seemed very comfortable in each others company. I'm thinking it looks as though Binky's a male and the new one a female, which should lead to more learning with breeding etc.

These are a beautiful species, very fun to watch, and extremely fast and springy.

Binky








The new one (slight yellow/green colouration under the throat - possibly gender specific, not present on Binky, but on the other one they had in the shop)


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

And just managed to get a pic of them both together


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Just cleaned out the viv, they weren't at all happy about the time they spent out of there, but have been been by each others side ever since. A really fun pair to watch


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome little dudes.
Sorry no experience with them, just researched them a while ago and saw soem in a nearby shop 2 years ago.

I hope they do very well with you and hope you do infact have a pair and manage to breed them.
All the Best.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

DeanThorpe said:


> Awesome little dudes.
> Sorry no experience with them, just researched them a while ago and saw soem in a nearby shop 2 years ago.
> 
> I hope they do very well with you and hope you do infact have a pair and manage to breed them.
> All the Best.


Thanks, they are great together often they'll rest on one another. Just took this pic of them:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

They've been getting pretty flirtly lately, Binky quite often leaping onto Scooby's back, who doesn't mind this at all. They seem to have a weird way of letting each other know they're interested as well, a slow dip of their heads down to whatever they're resting on and a little flick of the tongue, then back up again. Scoob's looking a little fatter now, so I'm hoping there's some eggs in there.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

awww that very last picture was adorable - they seem like they love eachother already!! I suppose you would have known if they didn't like eachother by now.


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

i love these little guys... been trying to get some here for 2 and a half years! don't remember reading anything about sexing them though - except on the german sites that are everywhere... and I don't read german very well LOL great photos.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

unrealjill said:


> i love these little guys... been trying to get some here for 2 and a half years! don't remember reading anything about sexing them though - except on the german sites that are everywhere... and I don't read german very well LOL great photos.


It is very hard to find much out about them, but thats another thing that draws me to them, I'm so curious about them. Can't fully confirm this, but providing Binky's male and Scooby's female, the difference seems to be that males are darker in colour at between 80 and 90 degrees F, and also that females have a hint of yellow on their dewlaps, whereas males are completely white


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

in5omniac said:


> a slow dip of their heads down to whatever they're resting on and a little flick of the tongue, then back up again.


This also seems to be an indication that they're hungry, as I ran out of locusts and Scooby's started doing it a lot


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Not hungry anymore


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i owned a japalura splendida... he was amazing..

sadly as he was wild caught ( which id idnt know when i got him) he died of a parasite..

id love another but i really couldnt go down the wild caught route again


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

lovely looking lizards,where did you find them as i wouldnt mind getting a pair myself if i could find enough info.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

cham25 said:


> lovely looking lizards,where did you find them as i wouldnt mind getting a pair myself if i could find enough info.


Got mine from the Lizard Lounge in Sheffield. They don't have any in at the mo though


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I only see these for the first time today (not really looked into agamas apart from a Red Headed a while ago) and I must say they look stunning little animals. Might look into the a bit more.

Looks like that pair have took to each other really well too. Good luck with them


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Looks like that pair have took to each other really well too. Good luck with them


Unfortunately Binky escaped a few weeks back and theres been no sign of him since. I move house in two weeks, but I'm not expecting to find him alive


----------



## pineapple (Feb 2, 2008)

hello In5omniac.

Hopefully picking up a pair this week.

Done all the research but talking to someone with first hand experience is always better.

can i ask questions ?

What temps do you use day / night ?

What humidity range do you keep ?

What foodstuffs do they prefer ? 

Any other advice or suggestions appreciated

Cheers


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

pineapple said:


> hello In5omniac.
> 
> Hopefully picking up a pair this week.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## pineapple (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice One !! many thanks

Just off to get them now so hopefully when they have settled in i may have some pictures.

( sorry about the one you lost ! )

Tony


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous little creatures, i'd love to have one but i havent seen one let alone two in any of the pe shops near me! which is upsetting but i can live through it :lol2:

Sorry to hear about the one you lost tho, i do hope you find it alive it will be a great shame if it had died


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Who likes happy stories?

Well we moved house yesterday, completely gutted the bedroom, no sign of Binky. But later that day, in the new house, the missus was unpacking her clothes, and what crawled from one of her cardigans?

Binky, and he's looking very healthy considering, will be keeping an eye on him, but looks like he'll be fine! Amazing considering he's been missing nearly 2 months now.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

:no1: nice1 bet you couldnt believe it when he crawled out


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

congratulations : victory: strange place for him to crawl out but aslong as he's ok then its all good


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Then there were 3!

Picked them up from the shop that had been looking after them while we were on hols, and got the last one the shop had (nobody ever wanted it and the only ever buyer took it back in about a week).








Left to right: Mo, Scooby, Binky


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww congratulations hun ^_^


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

They are lovely little things it was a pleasure to look after them


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Great friendship between these guys, they seem to love resting a 'hand' on one anothers back or head.








Or both :mrgreen:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool, glad you found the missing one and he is ok.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

First time I've ever heard any vocals from a dragon agama just now! 

Mo is on top of the waterfall chirping away, thought it was a bird outside at first, awesome. I love these guys and how much I'm discovering about them all the time.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww bless! :flrt:








Also, Scooby (left) is looking a bit fat, hoping she's gravid


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

totally cool dude..will be some small eggs if so.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Having no experience with gravid dragon agamas, I don't know what would be normal behaviour or not, but Scooby's been resting on her belly a lot more now, letting her back legs rest, sort of like when they poo.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh thats normal gravid behaviour for whatever I think dude.
you got all the nesting needs sorted?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Not yet, currently researching.

Got any tips?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

id start with a flora/hatchling tub filled with damp soil or sand or whatever and stick a lid over half of it and put it in a middle type area of the viv prolly.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

DeanThorpe said:


> id start with a flora/hatchling tub filled with damp soil or sand or whatever and stick a lid over half of it and put it in a middle type area of the viv prolly.


Thanks, was thinking of adding damp soil to the substrate to help with this as well


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Dean mate, would garden store compost do the trick?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes im sure it would, sterilised top soil is the most common "dirt" used as its sterile but isnt super great at holding burrows unless mixed with playsand or peat or whatever but will do the job for the agamas im sure as they prolly dont need a deep burrow and they are light lizards.

otherwise any soil that is pesticide free and well...has no parasites in is great [which you are gurenteed to be safe with sterile top soil] you could always stick any old dirt in the oven for half hour.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Any News??*

I'm looking at getting at small group.

What's your set up, substrate etc??


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> I'm looking at getting at small group.
> 
> What's your set up, substrate etc??


I keep my 3 in a 24x18x18 (Admittedly this is probably the minimum I'd recommend for this many, though they were kept in an 18x18x18 for a while in the shop). Use orchid bark as a substrate with fake plants for climbing purposes, use an exo terra waterfall regularly cleaned, they love climbing it and lying in the water. Also got a couple logs in there for climbing and hiding. Heat mat under half of the substrate to maintain temperature at night, during the day I have a 25W pygmy and a fluoro tube on for 12 hrs. I keep humidity up with a spraying later on in the day, the waterfall contributes to this when the lights are on though . When looking to get these, be prepared for something small, fast and mischeivous. Watching them is great fun, especially at meal times. I'll get some full viv pics in the morning.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

:2thumb:Smart.
I've got a 60*45*60 cm exo with Heat mat for background warmth. Just need to add the lighting rig. Most of the care sheets I've read seem to have a waterfall, don't they drink from still water?

I was planning on a planted type set up with a water feature of some sort but not as wet as a dartfrog type of set up.

It's good to see someone say the dimensions. I know you can work out what size 20 gallons is but 45*45*45 cm makes more sense (well it does to me). 

I put a note in the classifieds and now have some on order.

How are you getting on with the ET waterfall I've seen some threads that don't rate them for reliability. I have to admit that was what I looked at initially until read them. So I've been dabbling with the idea of getting a Eheim compact 300 pump and some rocks


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats the viv, tub in the middle with moist soil, as I think one of them is gravid. (In cm, the viv is 60x45x45 - i put it in inches originally). I have no doubt that they'd happily drink still water, but I think they enjoy running water, sometimes they'll lie down the waterfall so the water tickles their underside - once mo was doing that, and the water ultimately dripped off her tail into the base of the waterfall, but binky saw this and drank the drips off her tail :2thumb:. The waterfall isn't by any means fantastic, but it does the job, gets gungy internally quite easily and manky if they crap in it!. They enjoy it as a rock and a drinking place though, so I think I'd be in their bad books if it ever went away. If it ever runs a little low it makes a horrible noise, so it needs topped up when this happens.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Sometimes you can force them into sleeping, gently stroking their heads above their eyes.

Binky usually goes out like a light when you do it.
Scooby doesn't fall asleep.
And Mo... well she gets angry first, but falls asleep in the end


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dude...not wanting to sound liek a know it all...but your not suposed to do that to lizards.... its bad for them...its causing a lack of oxygen and therfore inducing the "sleep" effect...your basically forcing it to pass out....

edit to add..
atleast i belierve this to be the case, worth checking.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers deam, I'll bear that in mind, didn't realise that was the case. They've never been 'sleeping' for longer than a minute when I've done that, thought maybe it was like a playing dead defence mechanism.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

it could be part to do with that, like if they do it quicker... liek "well this is the effect the big scary bloke is after"
still wouldnt be advisable I wouldnt have thought.
Makes a fairly cute pic though...


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Took some pics:
Binky - looking a lot healthier than when he returned from his long term absence. Notice he has a slight coppery tint to him that the others lack, though his dewlap has no yellow.









Mo (top) and Scooby - you can see the difference in patterns here, Mo has a yellowish dewlap like Scooby, but she's hiding hers.









Mo(left) and Scooby against the glass. Mo's green is a more minty one, whereas Scooby is a very rich shade, and has been since her recent shed. Yellow dewlaps are visible on both here.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't suppose anyone might be able to shed some light on why the underside of Scooby is quite mucky looking, but not gradually, it just changes suddenly:








The top of her is all the same contrast/tone, its just the underside really, she's fully shed there so its nothing like that. It's been noticable for a while, but has gotten darker. She doesn't behave any differently, just thought someone might know whats causing it.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Like she's normal looking and then just changes to this?? Is it a fast change? 

from the pic it looks like there's a pretty clear area that's affected.

she looks pretty chirpy, is she off her food or anything.

Sorry, I know as much about these as you do but this might give someone else an idea (and me something to lookout for when I get mine...)


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Like she's normal looking and then just changes to this?? Is it a fast change?
> 
> from the pic it looks like there's a pretty clear area that's affected.
> 
> ...


It's been getting more noticable over the past few months, she seems more than happy and she eats more than the other two. Thanks anyway


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Any news about Scooby??


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Any news about Scooby??


Nothing new, she still has the darkness on her belly, but is as lively as ever. Though she's the most handleable of the lot.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's good to hear. Maybe it's just something that happens as they age.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good grief aren't they tiny.

I've got five. three are rushing round the viv investigating everything. two are lurking in the foliage being very quiet with their eyes shut. Fine healthy looking beasts.

Slight prob. ordered the wrong size of locusts. fortunately have some mealies to hand. Locust drumstick anyone??

Thanks to the folks at CTO.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Good grief aren't they tiny.
> 
> I've got five. three are rushing round the viv investigating everything. two are lurking in the foliage being very quiet with their eyes shut. Fine healthy looking beasts.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Binky stays out of the way and keeps himself to himself mostly. You got any pics for us


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Patience (not Just a card game) .

I'll let them settle in for a bit.


and I've got to remember where i buried my camera


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

if you put all the bits together you don't end up with five....












A slightly weird pic of the viv 60*45*60 Exo


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool, looking good, feel free to share any funky little discoveries about them.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lights on this morning.

Sprayed the plants. Everyone got up for a shower.

Really got to sort out the water fall I changed the water yesterday and the pleasing trickle has gone. It's living up to it's name, it's a zoomed Niagara rapids.

Still not sure the heat mats is doing it's job. Stat is set to 24c thermometers are reading 22 but that's also room temp.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Interesting development with mine, Mo has started doing something strange, she'll go a very dark shade and start bobbing her head like beardies do, and sometimes will shake it from side to side. This never happens when she's in her normal green colour, this dark colour is commonly seen in Binky, but he never head bobs.

Any reason for this?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Scooby and Mo were looking quite dark earlier, they're both more green now and Mo had a little head bobbing session. The plain white underside gets speckly when they're dark.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Apologies for the crap video quality, but it's the best my digital camera can manage. But heres a youtube link for the head bobbing:
YouTube - Dragon agama head bobbing


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Scooby's still the only one you can handle without having to gently hold to stop from escaping, she's so tame now, it's brilliant.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

They are very cool


----------



## terrorpin (Oct 29, 2007)

a female has a smooth whitish looking throat but the male has a bright yellowpart and it hangs down (this is a dewlap) hope that helps you. i just got 2 new babies yesterday they are both charaters already ,so much smaller than any others i have had.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

terrorpin said:


> a female has a smooth whitish looking throat but the male has a bright yellowpart and it hangs down (this is a dewlap) hope that helps you.


How sure are you of this?

I bought my one with the plain white dewlap first, and the other two were in the shop together and one of them laid eggs, now they both have yellow dewlaps, so at least one must be female?


----------



## terrorpin (Oct 29, 2007)

weird it could be possible but i did alot of research afew years ago when i got them and this was always the way you were told how to sex them. so i never had any doubt to not beleive it. but my girl at the minute is white and male has yellow dewlap i'll look out for any changes tho as they are only babies bout 2 or 3 months old.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm down to two now. But they have different colour throats. (So on the look out for more)

Why do folks seem to be so dismissive of them. I think they're charming almost bird like. They don't hide away, unless sitting very still on a branch. They're green(ish)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Was just putting crix in for their lunch and Beeble decided not to wait and jumped onto my hand for a buffet lunch. This is new, I don't usually handle them.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Was just putting crix in for their lunch and Beeble decided not to wait and jumped onto my hand for a buffet lunch. This is new, I don't usually handle them.


Mine hate the concept of hand feeding, food in the viv they'll eat no probs. but if i have it in my hand they don't seem to trust it.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's why it was a surprise. Just now sat on my paw and took crix from my fingers. Could be a good development if it allows me to make sure they get their calcium and vits before the crix clean themselves off.

Looking for some more my small herd is depleted. Does two count as a herd?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> That's why it was a surprise. Just now sat on my paw and took crix from my fingers. Could be a good development if it allows me to make sure they get their calcium and vits before the crix clean themselves off.
> 
> Looking for some more my small herd is depleted. Does two count as a herd?


Dunno, it's certainly a pair, duet or couple though.

Scooby is the most trusting of mine and can be fully handled outside the viv. Mo is mental and hates handling and loves to try to bite at my fingers. Then Binky's much more subdued, very timid in the viv and often hiding behind/under something


----------



## kurtmeyer (Nov 16, 2008)

how much they get to live?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Bet you had to wipe the crayon off your screen a few times before you managed to post that....


----------



## diggyc (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Assuming you mean how long do they live, I really don't know, I've read 3 years, but I reckon it'll be considerably longer.


----------



## kurtmeyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for my english, I am from Mexico City... I try to find information about the cares of this lizards but I dont find enything, Do you know how see the sex male or female???
thanks


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

kurtmeyer said:


> Sorry for my english, I am from Mexico City... I try to find information about the cares of this lizards but I dont find enything, Do you know how see the sex male or female???
> thanks


I've been told males have yellow throat/dewlaps, but am not sure of how true this is, as two of mine have yellow dewlaps and one of them laid eggs while it was in the shop.


Mo has started going through a weird phase, she burrows under the waterfall, but does it cleverly, so she sort of hollows out a space in the middle, but leaves a ring of orchid bark just inside the edge so it doesn't squash her, still, i'm not sure whether to change it so that the waterfall is directly on the bottom of the viv with bark around it so she can't get under. Though she seems to enjoy going under it (except when food is hopping about of course!). Any ideas why she's doing this?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

That is one weird behaviour for a supposed arboreal species. Mine are strictly plant dwellers. But, then the viv is now a bit overgrown with 'China Doll' (Raddermaccheria??????). Nedd to get that out and replace it with a Ficus. 

I thought that I had been able to get my paws on another pair from 888, but I was too late getting my order in. If anybody knows of another source please let me know.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

in5omniac said:


> Mo has started going through a weird phase, she burrows under the waterfall, but does it cleverly, so she sort of hollows out a space in the middle, but leaves a ring of orchid bark just inside the edge so it doesn't squash her, still, i'm not sure whether to change it so that the waterfall is directly on the bottom of the viv with bark around it so she can't get under. Though she seems to enjoy going under it (except when food is hopping about of course!). Any ideas why she's doing this?


She is bulding a burrow under there, for some reason they love laying eggs under waterfalls which is fine, but you have to be very carefull removing it to get the eggs.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Heres some sexing info...

females dont have large "cheek pouches" ...










Males do...










Males have a hemipenal bulge...










Females dont...










Males have thicker heads and darker blacks with more solid green stripes..










Females dont...










Both can have yellow dewlaps, 

two males will darken beards and gape with their mouths at each other when being territorial. 

(all images copyright N.Reed - Livefoods by post ltd 2009)


----------



## James-O'Hara (Mar 11, 2009)

They remind me of Cwd's 

They are fantastics looking lizard.

Hopfully they will produce some fine little eggs : victory:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

useful pics, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

If anyone could give me any incubation advice, that'd be great. Got some eggs today, and would like to know temps, humidity, incubation medium (substratey stuff), and hatch times please.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I've put the 5 she laid in some moist vermiculite at around 86 F, going by CWD caresheets. But I'd like to know if anyone has first hand experience just so I do it right.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Bumping for advice


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Not the same species I know but I incubated my sinai agama eggs at 88f, in a cricket tub with vermiculite as you have done.

Sadly mine weren't fertile.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread with a fantastic picture of one of my agamas' new odd behaviour. I've got a non-functioning Exo waterfall which I keep filled up and open. She just loves bathing in it (click the picture to see it zoomed in).


----------



## CDLNTLA (Jan 21, 2010)

*Neon Tree Dragon; Japalura Splendida owner*

Wanted to contribute our experience so far, here! We absolutely LOVE our Neon Tree Dragon, as Petco had it named. I am trying to sex "Scratch". I think because of info regarding the clor depth and striping, that "Scratch" is a female. Don't know but hop eto find out soon. I have a friend on order at another reptile store and at Petco. Everyone is excited to learn these are the perfect starter lizard and that they are wonderful little pets. Scratch is so friendly and energetic! She/He is so beautiful, with less stripage, and more deep diamond pattern.
I highly recommend. We have Scratch in a 20 gallon tank with natural plants, cocunut substrate and sand, rocks and a little hut to hide out in, plus a water dish that is changed daily. We feed a few large crickets daily with a calcium powder dust once a week. Will not eat any fruits and veggies. UVA & UVB light. Between 65 degrees at lowest at night, preferably between 70-80 degrees. There is a great YouTube video where a guy shows how he made a beautiful vivarium for his.
Here is the link. We found it to be sweet and informative 
Best of luck!
CDLTNLA


----------



## utahjewels (Mar 8, 2010)

*newbie*



in5omniac said:


> Mine hate the concept of hand feeding, food in the viv they'll eat no probs. but if i have it in my hand they don't seem to trust it.


 hello, i was checking to see if anyone could help me determine the sex of my lizsrd and i feel the same way as the other person. i have two, one has yellow and one has none actually, (you cant see anything hanging down) one has larger head as well and i read that they are related to the water dragon in which the male has bigger head i have two dragon, two water, one beard one butterfly 4 dogs and 2 cats


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

We have just got some of these into stock if anyone is interested and they are just simply stunning


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Wht sexes do you have? Do you ever do courier runs?

Great thread btw i never found this before. So whos keeping these now?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump!!!

just found this thread for the first time. 

just wondering how everyone got on with there splendida?


----------

